# Help!!!



## Fred Johnson (Feb 27, 2008)

HELP!! My dog is starting to chew on everything...Do I use a shock collar or is there another way???And where I can I buy these resources??


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

how old?

Put him in a crate or kennel and only allow him around when you can watch him.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto with Chris! That's what normal pups do. They should out grow it by 6 months or so unless you allow it to become a habit. 
If a pup chews on things it's no different then a pup who pees in the house. You weren't watching it!
Correct it with a firm "NO" then redirect it to a toy of it's own. Limit the toys to just a few. To many and the dog wont understand limits. 
What are your plans for this dog?
Be patient! :wink:


----------



## Fred Johnson (Feb 27, 2008)

She is around 3. I just got her from the pound. I heard that shock collars work for dogs this age. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

REEELAAAX.

Jeeez.

How long have you had her?

Shelter dogs get virtually no sleep, no excercise, and you certainly can't automatically know their thresholds for required training/exercise to get them to chill out.

First thing though, get a crate.

Now provide details of the situation.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

go buy 4 bottles of "bitter apple" spray, spray what she thinks she likes to chew on, and what everyone else said: crate, excercise, let her get used to you and her new home. but bitter apple is great, and it's kinda fun watching the dog get a taste of it


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fred, are you planning on doing any sport work with this dog? You may be better off going to a e-collar forum or a pet training forum. 
We try and stay with working dog problems here. A dog that chews to much isn't a problem with working folks.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

How much OB work has the dog had? How much experience do you have with OB, Electric collar?
Do not assume that an electric shock collar is going to magically fix the problem. You need to have a good foundation of OB. You also need to know what you are doinbg with the shock collar. I am not passing judgement on your experience I am just making sure that you are knowledgable enough to use the methods you plan to employ.

Terry


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fred, this is a working dog forum. I didn't realize this was a 3 yr old rescue. You may be better off going to a pet forum if the chewing is a problem. 
We prefer to not handle questions that aren't work/sport related. 
Thanks
Bob Scott
Mod


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Fred, sending you a PM.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

WHAT??? bitterapple doedn't suit you guys? 

oh heavens--it's a working dog forum and the gary hanrahan thread goes on? i don't get it...shut this one and that one down, and we'll talk about training dogs...if i had one


----------

